# Shocking! I saw a Porsche today that I liked!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wonders will never cease...

It drove past slowly on my walk to work this morning...










Except I'm sure the spoiler was totally white.

Makes the standard 911 look extremely wimpy. Least it stands out a bit.

Having said that, Hatfield Porsche have *THE* most insane coloured car in their showroom at the moment. Presumably its a Boxster, although it could be a 911 ragtop (I have only driven past)...

Its a vivid shade of tangerine...

Resale would be woeful - but I think the car need a certain amount of colour before the shape comes alive. Gunmetal, silver and black make it blend into the scenery too much.

I know we've done the whole 911 debate to death, but I will actually appreciate them in a decent "sporting" shade, but just as Fezza Red, TVR multi-colour, and Lambo Green/Orange/Yellow make their cars stand out, so I think Porsche needs some interesting hues to make them a bit more individual and stand out from the other metalwork on the roads.

White is definately the new silver, btw...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Unlikely to be an actual new 997 GT3 as first delivery to uk dealers isn't expected til November.....more than likely a 997S with the GT3 aerokit.....and they do look the business in white don't they! 

Or...if it was a 996 then it could have been an actual GT3?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It was full liveried, and on an 04 plate... so likely to be a 996?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yup 996 then m8.....have you had a look on their website?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is the old 996 model.

Would you be buying one next or do you stick to your current order?

I saw a Carrera 4 996 today. They were only coming with 300 bhp which is so close to the Cayman bhp. And inside it looks so dated compared to the new 911.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> This is the old 996 model.
> 
> Would you be buying one next or do you stick to your current order?
> 
> I saw a Carrera 4 996 today. They were only coming with 300 bhp which is so close to the Cayman bhp. And inside it looks so dated compared to the new 911.


Undoubtedly the 996 has the worst interior since the previous shape BMW.

Its like being in the 1980s all over again.

At least the GT3 RS looks nice from the outside


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cardiff Porsche have this one for sale




























a snip at 65k


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It may look great outside but look at the interior!! I would never spend so much money and have this interior.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

These are no good except for track days. Stripped out and rollcage doesn't work on the road for any period of time. I should know.

Great cars, but as per Noble and Radical, if you turn up with one of these you literally must be the quickest, otherwise everyone thinks you're a tw*t


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> It may look great outside but look at the interior!! I would never spend so much money and have this interior.


Yeah it is a bit "Allied Carpets" isn't it? :twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > It may look great outside but look at the interior!! I would never spend so much money and have this interior.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And then someone suggested to me that for the same money I got the Cayman I could have had a 995 Turbo!  No thanks mate. :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Just for Jampot. 

I believe the first 997 GT3 was delivered in Italy just this week. An YES, WHITE is the new silver.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ResB said:


> Just for Jampot.
> 
> I beleive the first 997 GT3 was delivered in Italy just this week. An YES, WHITE is the new silver.


Yes, that's quite nice. Rest of the range too bland though. :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

> Rest of the range too bland though. :lol:


There was no need for that.  Bland is good. It's called beautiful lines, theres just no educating people.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There was a 997 GT3 in White at Tiegartten a couple of weeks ago, it looked amazing, it will be the 'signature' colour for the 997 GT3.

I think the 996 GT3RS is stunning and would happily run on on the road, but would track it hard too


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I have to agree (and think I've posted here before about this) - never been a big Porsche fan, but when I saw those videos of the 997 GT3 and the pics of the GT3 RS, it was the first Porker (apart from the 959 maybe) I've thought I could really like to own.

Althouth the 997 Ruf R12 might also be ok :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wonders will never cease...
> 
> It drove past slowly on my walk to work this morning...
> 
> ...


Was initially stunned and shocked, but then realised that you were probably smoking something and had entered another space time continuum during your 'trip'. [smiley=smoking.gif] :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> Just for Jampot.
> 
> I believe the first 997 GT3 was delivered in Italy just this week. An YES, WHITE is the new silver.


I'd take that one over the more obvious Turbo. Reviews suggest that it is not too hard core for the road. Nice.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Tim - regarding the whole colour thing, the fact that Porsche (911 or Cayman) do not stand out from other metal is part of their appeal. I park my 997 on the street and in nearly 2 years it has suffered less vandalism (ie none) than my TT ever did. The fact that it's a dark grey colour helps but my TTs were always dark colours.

Incidentally, I've been driving a Boxster S for the last few days whilst my 997 was being serviced. It's an 06 so I'm not sure about the engine output(would it have benefitted from the upgraded Cayman S engine?) but in general it felt a LOT more civilised than my 911 and whilst it was quick, I was surprised at how much slower it felt than the 911. Very different engine noise but nice all the same.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

997 Gt3 in white works for me...






Yes Please.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 997 Gt3 in white works for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please too! Hubba hubba!









....sooooo much better than the vulgar turbo.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Tim - regarding the whole colour thing, the fact that Porsche (911 or Cayman) do not stand out from other metal is part of their appeal. I park my 997 on the street and in nearly 2 years it has suffered less vandalism (ie none) than my TT ever did. The fact that it's a dark grey colour helps but my TTs were always dark colours.
> 
> Incidentally, I've been driving a Boxster S for the last few days whilst my 997 was being serviced. It's an 06 so I'm not sure about the engine output(would it have benefitted from the upgraded Cayman S engine?) but in general it felt a LOT more civilised than my 911 and whilst it was quick, I was surprised at how much slower it felt than the 911. Very different engine noise but nice all the same.


The O7 specification Boxster gets the new variable cam engine i.e., similar to Cayman. They started deliveries this month.

The Boxster could have been only the basic with around 225 bhp, so this is why it felt slower than the 911.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Just for Jampot.
> ...


But you lose a huge chunk of practicality as their are no rear seats due to the Rollcage in the GT3. So for me it has to be the Turbo & before anyone says, i can't aford a GT2 as the rumours reckon it will come out at over Â£120K


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 997 Gt3 in white works for me...
> ...


The Turbo is vulgar?? That's funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The Turbo is vulgar?? That's funny :lol: :lol:


Actually I kind of agree. A regular 997 would do me nicely, GT3 if I didn't need rear seats.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Turbo is vulgar?? That's funny :lol: :lol:
> ...


Shocked :lol:

I can see how some would not love the look & the regular 997 is certainly more subtle, but the 997 Turbo looks a little more subtle to me than the 996 Turbo (excluding the few 996TT's that opted for the small rear spoiler).

The styling differences between the 997 Turbo & the 997 GT3 are so subtle they're almost un-detectable so a White GT3 side by side with a White Turbo with coloured callipers would be very similar to say the least. Still horses for courses really, as if i did not need rear seats & could find the time to get more track time, i'd actually opt for the GT3 anyhow but for no reasons other than track ability as the styling i see as almost identicle.

I'm waiting for the torrent of C2/4S's with GT3 bodykits hitting the streets as happened with the 996.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The O7 specification Boxster gets the new variable cam engine i.e., similar to Cayman. They started deliveries this month.


. . . 'similar'? It's identical.

Glad you're loving your CaymanS, if you think it's rapid now, wait until you pass the 10k mark (mines almost 15k), then it really losens up and if you ain't got the short shift fitted, get it, transforms any Porsche and should be standard!

Still get pissed off coming back to it and having all smudges off people's hands/cheeks/heads that have been peering into it. When it's clean (very rare) people actually stop to look and ask questions, not a massive fan of this so I may order a C2S after xmas and get the 911 out of my system, just don't think it'll be the extra Â£23k worthy having run one for a week, sports chrono, sports exhaust and the 3.8 flat six will take my mind off that maybe! It's defnitely not got my CaymanS licked in the handling department but I liked the extra danger element . . .

Love the GT3 with red in Cardiff, sat in it, great if you got enough wonga for a second car, it's no day-to-dayer! 996 old hat now though and who's the lunatic who says the new Turbo is vulgar? After driving that my only conclusion is that it's awesome in every way but I'd last 6 months max.

D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The styling differences between the 997 Turbo & the 997 GT3 are so subtle they're almost un-detectable so a White GT3 side by side with a White Turbo with coloured callipers would be very similar to say the least.


Huh? They are totally different. The GT3 in the piccies is based on the 997 non turbo (look at the side lights) rather than the turbo.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The O7 specification Boxster gets the new variable cam engine i.e., similar to Cayman. They started deliveries this month.
> ...


Similar and identical have the same meaning!

Only done 300 miles so far. I love it that I keep driving it everywhere for fun.

The short shifter was an optional extra which I didn't take. Can you install it afterwards?

I find the gears so hard to change them. Do they get softer after a while or is this meant to be the sporty feeling where you have to force them around?

So many people look at the car all the time. Everyone....young and old and kids so amazing. I have not park it in any public place for long enough to get finger marks around.

Do not get the 911...no point as you don't need the extra 2 seats and you will loose so much storage space too.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Similar and identical have the same meaning!


Explicity not so: "Similar: Related in appearance or nature; alike though *not identical*".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The styling differences between the 997 Turbo & the 997 GT3 are so subtle they're almost un-detectable so a White GT3 side by side with a White Turbo with coloured callipers would be very similar to say the least.
> ...


The difference is down to body-kit & as i said above, a few small styling items. The GT3 kit will be a bolt-on for all 997 owners to enjoy (as per what happened with many 996's), the Turbo is wide-bodied as standard. So in 2 yrs, many C2 & CS owners will be driving GT3 lookalikes, which is something that's unlikely to happen to the Turbo.

I fully agree the GT3 is the better looking of the 2 models, but to state one is ugly & the other is stunning is a little odd, given the differences are not that great. But hey ho eveyone is entitled to their sometimes blinkered opinions. Perhaps it comes down to colour tastes. White does look lush 8) & i've yet to see a white 997 other than the GT3 piccies doing the rounds, so perhaps a White Turbo narrows the gap.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

clived said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Similar and identical have the same meaning!
> ...


. . . thank you Clive! :wink:

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The short shifter was an optional extra which I didn't take. Can you install it afterwards?


. . . yes, this is what I did, 'similar' price too. In fact it's not a factory fit option anymore and must be fitted at the Porsche Centres.



vlastan said:


> I find the gears so hard to change them. Do they get softer after a while or is this meant to be the sporty feeling where you have to force them around?


. . . you've hardly scratched the surface on yours yet so I guess it will losen up over time. The short shift obviously decreases the throw of the lever by around 25% and lowers it slighlty but the biggest benefit I feel is the 'direct' feel as you locate the gear and let's face it, it ain't too shabby to start with! It seems the harder and quicker you treat it the better it feels, awesome.

D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The Turbo is vulgar?? That's funny :lol: :lol:
> ...


Me too. The Turbo wheels are awful, the max power LEDs appeal to people like Jampott :wink: , and the body styling may be functional, but it ain't pretty. I sat in a burgandy one last week at the dealers - not my sort of thing. Rear seats an irrelevance for me (997=2nd car)

GT3 looks just right to me. Big turbo power and torque, although nice, is secondary to me to handling and braking finesse (where the fun is). So an S would suffice. GT3 better.

As Carl intimates, 370-400hp is plenty. And the right tyres are worth an extra 100hp. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The short shifter was an optional extra which I didn't take. Can you install it afterwards?
> ...


Today my PCM crashed!! It will not play any sound or DVD or sat nav or telephone!! It gives me an error code so I will go back tomorrow to re-flash the software and hopefully this will be all.

I find that the gears are hard to put in place at times. I will always put the right gear but it seems to be hard to place it in the right place. But maybe I need more time to get used to it.

Also the seat appears to be very narrow at the back end where my bum sits and I can feel my bones agains the metal frame of the seat! I know you are a lot smaller than me so it wouldn't be a problem for you. But it can be a problem on long trips for me (I guess)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


<<Cynical>> why don't Porsche equip it with the correct throw shift in the first place?

:idea: That'll be the marketing dep't then. :idea:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Thats the least of my concerns now. The PCM has lost communication somewhere in the fiber optic network in the car and they must find out where it is. First they must take the seat out to have a look...who knows whats next.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hello V 

Glad you're enjoying your porker - when you can get it in gear that is  My Monaro has a shortshifter in it and it takes a while to get used to it, but you should be ok eventually. The quality of the coxster brakes, steering and handling should make up for it though :wink:

Re your PCM system I had the same system in my Boxster and it did the same thing - lost all radio and sat nav functions. Main dealer had to sort it out. When it was working again I wanted to connect my mp3 to it but found it totally impossible because of the fibre optic connections. I remember discussing this on the Porsche forums and there was no way it could be done, bar making up some fibre optic repeaters and accessing the fibre optic protocol. Surely Porsche should have adressed this on the new models - does the system have an 'aux in' feature?

And those seats - are yours the sports option? Mine were and although they held you well I found them very uncomfortable after any length of time driving the car - and I haven't got a fat arse


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So the PCM fiber connections are known to fail like this? Very bad.

I wish I had a fat arse....this way the fat in my arse will provide some protection for my arse bones. :wink:

They are the standards seats and they do hold extremely well, compared to the TT. I just wish they were not so narrow on the far back. They are designed for short people only.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I don't find the seats that comfortable in my 997. Always find I have back ache after a long journey (I've got the standard seats and don't have a fat arse either).

Having said that, I always found the TT's seats pretty crap so perhaps it's just me.


----------

